# Upgrade from a onkyo 3008 to integra 80.3



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey fellow shacksters I need to piggy back on this post. I currently have a Onkyo 3008 and an Emotiva XPA-3. I am running 7.2 with GoldenEar speakers. The XPA-3 is running my LRC and the receiver is doing the 4 in-celling speakers. I was at my AV shop where I brought my speakers from and I mentioned that I might upgrade my side in-ceiling speakers. The dealer who I respect said that my money would be better spent on a new preamp because the AVR is the weak link in my system. One of the preamps that he recommended was the integra 80.3. Which he had a great deal on. I can get one from a friend for a very reasonable price and his XPA-5 to run my rear 4 if I buy the processor. Much like most of us he has the upgrade bug too. Now to my point ... Sorry trying to provide background but is there a real significance in the processing abilities of this integra vs my onkyo 3008. I will do my own research but I really would like the opinion of a few people in the forum.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

I doubt there would be much benefit at all to switching. Your 3008 is a great receiver and any advantage you would get by going to separates would be minimal at best. Plus, the best reason to switch to separates is the benefit of a dedicated amplifier, which you are already running. I would get the speakers and enjoy what sounds like an awesome setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the dealer does not have your best interest at hand here it seems. Upgrading from the 3008 would make no difference at all. Replacing the side in ceiling speakers with bookshelf type speakers would be the best improvement you could make.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

My friend is giving me a ridiculous deal on two products he purchase new with transferable warranties. Otherwise I would have stayed with the 3008. I like the aesthetics of the in ceiling especially with my layout and kids running around. I have gotten mixed messages from a couple of different forums but the price was to good to pass up. Now I'm trying to sell the Onkyo.


----------



## Master Mind (May 28, 2013)

I appreciate the work of all people who share information with others. Great forum.


----------

